# Michelle



## michelle (May 19, 2011)

I am trying to get amy 1972 Ford Diesel 1600 tractor up and running. What kind of OIL do I need and how much.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome Michelle to the forum, One of our resident experts will be along shortly to offer some advice, in the meantime I would like to ask if you could post a photo of your Ford 1600 for us all to admire?
Regards
:aussie:


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! In Florida with the temps pretty high probally 10-40 Rotella (Shell) will work great. Check your owners maneul, if you don't have one, get one, they will save you alot of money.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

welcome to TF Michelle.


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Michelle, If you give us some more info on the tractor we can help you better. Also a little info as to your knowledge or ablity to work on this type of equipment. 




Panelman55


----------

